# S7 Programmierer für eine Problemlösung mit Analogwertverabeitung gesucht



## stephan282 (30 September 2007)

hallo ! Ich suche dringend einen Spezi der sich mit Analogwertverarbeitung auskennt um ein Programm für eine Regelung zu entwerfen.Es geht dabei um eine stetige und unstetige Regelstrecke für eine Heizung. Schreibt mich an, ich komme aus Hamburg!
Stephan


----------

